# Rapid/irregular breathing?



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so worried about my cat, Pumpkin. She's started to extend her head out and is really low to the ground, she will start hacking/heaving like she has a fur ball but nothing comes out. Afterwards her breathing is very rapid, I only say that because her belly moves in a 3 beat rhythm. It's quick quick quick, then a pause, quick quick quick, pause. It doesn't last all day, and she acts normally, but it scares me. It was really bad yesterday and I wanted to take her to the vet but everything is closed for the holidays. Should I monitor non stop? I don't know what to do! I don't want her to be in pain!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The important words you say is "she acts normally". If you mean she's eating well, playing, is interested in what's going on, communicates with you by meowing for food, etc. then I wouldn't worry over the weekend. But it almost sounds like she's having an asthma attack. So I would monitor and keep notes of what she's doing and how often she's doing it a day. She could also be having an allergic reaction. Have there been any unusual substances in the house that may be causing her to cough, such as smoking, scented candles, dryer laundry sheets or on clothes, different household cleaning products? 

If she's having any of the problems mentioned with a severe asthma attack in this video, you should take her to an emergency vet. All the best.


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

That's exactly what she's doing in the video. She's eating, playing, and cuddling like normal though. She's about two years old and I haven't changed anything since I've had her. Same food, same cleaning products, we smoke outside. She's done this since she grew out of kitten-hood but I had no idea it was something so serious. Will be finding a vet now!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hmm, MowMow does that sometimes too(not regularly, just occasionally). I always figured he ate too fast and got food down the wrong way.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

catbrb said:


> extend her head out and is really low to the ground, she will start hacking/heaving like she has a fur ball but nothing comes out. Afterwards her breathing is very rapid,...her belly moves in a 3 beat rhythm. It's quick quick quick, then a pause, quick quick quick, pause....she acts normally, but it scares me.


Star and Lucky do the exact same thing, except that they wag their head from side to side. Is the head wagging something that we should be worried about??


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

I got back from the vet around 3PM, just got busy so sorry for the delayed reply. Pumpkin has asthma. They had xray's taken and it seems it's still in the beginning stages, not much showing in her lungs, or anywhere else (ruling out anything else that could be causing the symptoms). They gave me some steroids and another medication (can't remember the name) but it gets rid of inflammation. She'll go back to the vet on Friday to see how she is and then we'll decide her options. What are a cats options for asthma? My vet told me that every vet will tell you something different because some believe this medication works, others believe some other medication works, etc. He didn't really get specific about what he thought though, I guess I should have asked.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_catbrb_, thanks for the update... I'm sorry to hear that Pumpkin has asthma, but hopefully the medication should give her some relief, and because it's in the early stages, she may even get over it. I imagine it will be a "wait and see what happens" now and see how well she responds to the treatment. 

You say, _"we smoke outside". _That's good, but you should read this article on *"third hand smoke"*...unfortunately, there is a residue of toxins brought back inside from clothes, hair etc. that can still be harmful, especially for babies and children....and cats too.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=what-is-third-hand-smoke


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

catloverami said:


> You say, _"we smoke outside". _That's good, but you should read this article on *"third hand smoke"*...unfortunately, there is a residue of toxins brought back inside from clothes, hair etc. that can still be harmful, especially for babies and children....and cats too.


Thank you for letting me know! I actually never knew that.


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

She's had 3 attacks in the past 3 hours. I'm nervous and not quite sure what I should do about it. She's been staying close today so I've been able to watch her for every one but what about tomorrow while I'm at work? Just don't know what to do.


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Just woke up to pee and Pumpkin was having an asthma attack. She has been on her meds since saturday. So nervous. It is very dry in here, should i get a humidifier? Ugh I'm so nervous. She has had so many attacks even with the meds. I will be calling my vet later this morning.


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Called the vet and explained the situation. She should have already been improving but since she isn't, they are going to see her today at 5:30 so she can get a shot to get the process started.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Give us an update....sorry I couldn't get back to you sooner, my modem crashed and I wasn't able to use the computer for a couple of days.....you did the right thing by going back to the vet. Sending prayers and good vibes. Good luck!


----------

